# Coconut Oil : what they DONT tell us!!!



## swolesearcher (Feb 4, 2014)

Coconut Oil : what they DONT tell us!!! - YouTube


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 8, 2014)

I agree with this guy, you should definatly think for yourself and not just take everything you hear as fact no matter what the source.. but this guy is contradictory as fuck. He is doing the exact thing he is against. He put a video on youtube... trying to convince people coconut oil isnt that good for you... which is exactly what people who are pro coconut do aswell.. so ya. He tells you to question EVERYTHING then why wouldnt you question him?


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha. That's Lucian. Long time member of the community.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope he's wrong. I'm currently injecting coconut oil from a good sponsor.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 9, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about the coconut oil mixed injecting.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 9, 2014)

well I find buttering my toast with both solid at room temp coconut oil and organic salted butter to be equally delicious...I'd like to do bloodwork on myself so see which gives me "better" values..,


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

Eat any fat in moderation and get off the fukin couch and you all will be fine. My 100yr old gramma lived on whole milk and real butter. She could kick ass till she went horizontal forever..  

Lucien. Hahahaha so right he was way leaner years ago..coconut oil caught up to him I guess..


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lucien. Hahahaha so right he was way leaner years ago..coconut oil caught up to him I guess..



Its Lucian. Still Looks Like he Hits the gym and does alright to me.
Where do you know him from years ago? Did you use to go by another name? or maybe you and him know one another?


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 9, 2014)

so you guys know that guy from the video? i always watch his videos.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 9, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> so you guys know that guy from the video? i always watch his videos.



He is a long time member here.


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 9, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> He is a long time member here.



ohh okay. it would be cool to see him back here


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 9, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> Haha. That's Lucian. Long time member of the community.



...Dont care  just a regular dude to me.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 9, 2014)

That's nice bud. Simply
Pointing out Lucian is one of us.
Not just some new guy talking.
We know him from the forums for many years.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

Met him at the Arnold back in the day 1999. He's a good dude just doing what he likes like all of us.. I didnt know about forums or I'd been on too. When did forums get going?.


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 9, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> That's nice bud. Simply
> Pointing out Lucian is one of us.
> Not just some new guy talking.
> We know him from the forums for many years.



I have been following him since a year ago and I've watched pretty much all his videos. I'm glad he's one of us. Hopefully someone will ask him to restart posting here.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 9, 2014)

rAJJIN said:


> That's nice bud. Simply
> Pointing out Lucian is one of us.
> Not just some new guy talking.
> We know him from the forums for many years.



Thought u were tellin me not to say what I want "because hes one of us". Sorry, if thats not what u meant, my bad. But ima say whatever I want man. Cant help it. Just the way I am.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothin personal rajjin.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Met him at the Arnold back in the day 1999. He's a good dude just doing what he likes like all of us.. I didnt know about forums or I'd been on too. When did forums get going?.



I was on my first forum back in 97


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Might sound dumb of me but I honestly didnt know there  were forums and shit like this in the mid 90's. Thats cool.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Might sound dumb of me but I honestly didnt know there  were forums and shit like this in the mid 90's. Thats cool.



The internet was indeed smaller then brotha! And slow as hell!


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Met him at the Arnold back in the day 1999. He's a good dude just doing what he likes like all of us.. I didnt know about forums or I'd been on too. When did forums get going?.




You
Met him at the Arnold?
Were you guys friends? Was he guest posing? lol just happen to bump into him?

Just seems weird to me.
I think you are full of it.
Will he remember this meeting?


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Met him at the Arnold back it the day 1999. He's a good dude is justst doing what he likes like all of us.. I didnt know about forums or I'd been on too. When did forums get going?.



I have been on forums since cycles were tapered and there was no such thing as PCT. Was actually why I got Internet in the first place.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 10, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Thought u were tellin me not to say what I want "because hes one of us". Sorry, if thats not what u meant, my bad. But ima say whatever I want man. Cant help it. Just the way I am.




Why would
You not say what you want?
do you realize you said "I" 4 times in one reply? 
It's what is wrong with guys today.
I,I,i.... Me,me,me.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I have been on forums since cycles were tapered and there was no such thing as PCT. Was actually why I got Internet in the first place.



A lot's been learned since those days, eh?


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Ha ya man I bet. Thats cool tho. So you been gaining knowledge about gear and hittin weights for like dam near 20 years ONLINE! Awesome.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Ha ya man I bet. Thats cool tho. So you have been gaining knowledge about gear and hittin weights for like dam near 20 years ONLINE! Awesome.



Yup,  believe it or not,  there was actually a time you had to figure shit out on your own.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Yup,  believe it or not,  there was actually a time you had to figure shit out on your own.



Haha thank god thats not the case anymore  im wayy to lazy for that. Now I can just feed knowledge off u ironage warriors.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow raj your oyfriendf pull out to early BUD or what? who do you think you are questioning everyone? listen man, I replied to a video post. And you come in here actin all robo cop. you think ur cool super mod?!


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Yup,  believe it or not,  there was actually a time you had to figure shit out on your own.



I used Dan Duchaine as my guide!


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Ha ya man I bet. Thats cool tho. So you been gaining knowledge about gear and hittin weights for like dam near 20 years ONLINE! Awesome.



Yeah, it's tells me I'm old!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Wow raj your oyfriendf pull out to early BUD or what? who do you think you are questioning everyone? listen man, I replied to a video post. And you come in here actin all robo cop. you think ur cool super mod?!



Wow  Mikey raj is a very well respected mod and you should give him a little more respect. Every board I've been on he's done a great deal to make it run smoothly. I have followed this thread and read y'alls little back and fourth over the past 24+ hours. Just let it go brother


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 10, 2014)

Just not much tolerance for fakes
Or disrespectful wanna be jr bodybuilders these days.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 10, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I used Dan Duchaine as my guide!



yeah and Bill Roberts Anabolic Reference was the Wikipedia of anabolics


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2014)

His anabolic threshold video was cool, I remember guys shooting a boat load once a week cause they hated injecting and long esters or not, they grew like monsters.  Way before the interwebz was going strong.  Magnus, you hit it man, PC-what?  LOL  Some guys would come off and avoid chicks grabbin' their 'raisins' thanks to shrinkage. LMAO!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> His anabolic threshold video was cool, I remembecycle are  hooting a boat load once a week cause they hated injecting and long esters or they grew like monsters.  Way before the interwebz was going strong.  Magnus, you hit it man, PC-what?  LOL  Some guys would come off and avoid chicks grabbin' their 'raisins' thanks to shrinkage. LMAO!



Lol,  I remember answering a post back on the underground.  Guy asks if his cycle could have  made his Dick grow bigger. I told him hell no, is an illusion cause his balls shrunk to raisins.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2014)

magnus82 said:


> lol,  i remember answering a post back on the underground.  Guy asks if his cycle could have  made his dick grow bigger. I told him hell no, is an illusion cause his balls shrunk to raisins.



rofl!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2014)

His name is Jerry ward.. Someones a fake here.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  I remember answering a post back on the underground.  Guy asks if his cycle could have  made his Dick grow bigger. I told him hell no, is an illusion cause his balls shrunk to raisins.


True story, kid I used to work with a long, long time ago, said a NY Giants player came to his high school to do a phys. ed. day with the classes.  They hit the showers afterwards and this kid was horrified as he saw this pro NFL player emerge from the showers with "NO NUTS BRO!..I mean NOTHING."  I LOL'd then explained to him what was going on there. Ahahaha!


----------

